# AION Ingame Bilder,wundervolle Welten usw



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nur Bilder hier reinstellen die MAXIMALE einstellungen haben.(mit 8 fach AA)
Wir wollen alle sehen wie toll das game aussiet, und keine ranzigen lowbilder.


----------



## Toweliϵ (29. April 2009)

öhm kann man als Asmo Krieger auch auf DW gehen also mit 2 mal 1 Händer ??


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

> Wir wollen alle sehen wie toll das game aussiet, und keine ranzigen lowbilder.


Was nützt es, mit Bildern zu blenden, die auf Max Quali gemacht worden, wenn die meisten Leute im Endeffekt sowieso auf "ranzig Low" runterschalten müssen, weil's sonst stockt und ruckelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was nützt es, mit Bildern zu blenden, die auf Max Quali gemacht worden, wenn die meisten Leute im Endeffekt sowieso auf "ranzig Low" runterschalten müssen, weil's sonst stockt und ruckelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm..also bei uns sind leute die ham nur du core.und ne 7000gt was weiss ich.
Und die sagen alles geht auch bei denen auf Max..
Und es ruckt nach deren aussagen nur in den städten..und die haben Laptops....2Gig ram.

Das sind so 2 oder 3 jahre alte systeme..
Die grafik geht auch auf MAXIMAL bei älteren Pc´s...


----------



## Rayn21 (29. April 2009)

> Was nützt es, mit Bildern zu blenden, die auf Max Quali gemacht worden, wenn die meisten Leute im Endeffekt sowieso auf "ranzig Low" runterschalten müssen, weil's sonst stockt und ruckelt?



So extrem sind die Hardware Anforderungen nun auch nicht. Wer z.B. AoC gut spielen konnte wird mit Aion keinerlei Probleme haben. Die Engine ist sauber programmiert mit einer anständigen graphikkarte muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Die muss nicht einmal das neueste Top-Modell sein. Mit einer 8800er GT ohne Probleme alles auf max und die Karte kommt nicht einmal ins schwitzen. Und eine 8800er gibt es durchaus zu erschwinglichen Preisen.

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das hier die meisten am Hardware Minimum rumeiern und wenn doch sollte man vielleicht aufrüsten. Wenn das nicht geht gibts natürlich ruckeln und all sowas je nach Rechner.

Der Thread hier will aber sicher nicht blenden, sondern zeigen wie es In-Game auf max Details aussieht. Das hat mit Blenden wenig zu tun. Wenn der eigene Rechner das nicht packt, liegt es nur an einem selbst dem Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Gruss
Rayn


----------



## UCPJohnny (29. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was nützt es, mit Bildern zu blenden, die auf Max Quali gemacht worden, wenn die meisten Leute im Endeffekt sowieso auf "ranzig Low" runterschalten müssen, weil's sonst stockt und ruckelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss Roman zustimmen für max einstellungen reichen 2 Jahre alte Systeme läuft bei viielen auch auf älteren systemen gut. Und ausserdem sucht er ja pix um das spiel zu zeigen da sollte man schon volle einstellungen nutzen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man auch toll als hintergrundbild nutzen^^
Mein char siet schon sexy aus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2009)

> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2927/aion0002.jpg



Hammergeiles Bild! Da sieht man echt die superschönen Texturen der Chars, Rüstungen und der Umgebung. 
Klar, nicht alles sieht super aus, aber insgesamt ist es große Klasse für ein MMO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2009)

Jut, ok. Dann glaub ich's euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sehen echt schick aus. Aber mal schauen, was das Spiel inhaltlich so zu bieten hat.


----------



## Geige (30. April 2009)

also ich kanns mal so sagen: es läuft 100%ig rund, keine ruckler und kaum lags (trotz des chinesischen servers)!

Inhaltlich macht das fliegen aufjedenfall schonmal spaß wies im endgame aussieht kann dir
hier wohl noch niemand beantworten!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Sorcerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm eig. Maximale Grafikdetails, aber irgendwie ned so gut auf der Seite...


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Roman, woher hat dein Cha die Hörner? Die sehn nett aus.


----------



## bLuu (7. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Roman, woher hat dein Cha die Hörner? Die sehn nett aus.



Ist ne Frisur...
Kein Accessior oder sonst was.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (7. Juli 2009)

mein level 14 sorcerer Magarott:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim Fliegen^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haupteingang zur Hauptstadt^^: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die grafik in Aion ist die beste die es in akutellen rollenspielen gibt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (7. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Hammergeiles Bild! Da sieht man echt die superschönen Texturen der Chars, Rüstungen und der Umgebung.
> Klar, nicht alles sieht super aus, aber insgesamt ist es große Klasse für ein MMO.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr als jedes andere MMo auf der Welt zum Release zu bieten hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Virthu (7. Juli 2009)

spiritmaster, level 28 :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das ist etwas, was die meisten für ein paar weitere monate nicht zu gesicht bekommen werden :-)
nämlich der balaur fortress guardian:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (7. Juli 2009)

Norjena die Hörner fineste bei den Amsodiern bei den Firsuren.

Und hier die für mich schönsten screens aussa Beta nur hab ich i-wie nich gefundne wo ich das Interface ausschalten kann hab glaub ich fast alle tasten kombis durch und innen Optionen auch cniths gefunden. also sry dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanee (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab für Freunde ein paar BIlder mit Musik zusammengestellt bei Photobucket.
Vielleicht lasst ihr das ja gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach klicken und oben links dann auf "full size" noch stellen.
Und nein es ist kein Keylogger ^^



AION Remix


lg
Lanee


----------



## redsnapper (7. Juli 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Und hier die für mich schönsten screens aussa Beta nur hab ich i-wie nich gefundne wo ich das Interface ausschalten kann hab glaub ich fast alle tasten kombis durch und innen Optionen auch cniths gefunden. also sry dafür.



F12, auch wenns jetzt erstmal zu spät sein dürfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (7. Juli 2009)

Ok danke siehste die F tasten bin ich nciht durchgegangen.


----------



## Dietrich (7. Juli 2009)

Mist, upload funktioniert nicht richtig! XD

Aber dann nur zur Info;
Grafikeinstellungen: alles max.
Mein System: CPU Q9550, GF275, 8GB Ram
Frames schwankten zwischen 60 und 130FPS.


MfG


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hät jetzt gern eine Diashow bei Imageloop hochgeladen aber leider bleibt er immer bei 0/79 hängen und einzeln will ich sie nicht laden...aber hier mal ein paar Fotos aus der Hauptstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (7. Juli 2009)

Na dann zeig ich euch auch mal meine Bildchen ^^
Sind ein paar, also seht und staunt xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2009)

Na endlich, 69Bilder per Hand auf Imageloop hochgeladen -.-
http://slideshow-5.rethelion.imageloop.com/


----------



## Sir-Peter (7. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Na endlich, 69Bilder per Hand auf Imageloop hochgeladen -.-
> http://slideshow-5.rethelion.imageloop.com/


toole Gallie
ich habs auch gleich probiert,aber mit automatic downlod

http://www.imageloop.com/de/slideshow/f2fa...0d131/index.htm


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2009)

Sir-Peter schrieb:


> toole Gallie
> ich habs auch gleich probiert,aber mit automatic downlod
> 
> http://www.imageloop.com/de/slideshow/f2fa...0d131/index.htm



DAs hät ich auch gern gemacht aber bei mir hat er da nix mehr geladen


----------



## Clubmaster (8. Juli 2009)

Einige von mir. Hat zwar nur 4xAA dafür alles andere auf max und V-Sync in den Hardwaretreibern aktiviert, damit die Grafik nicht durch Tearing verschandelt wird. In den stark bevölkerten Städten gabs damit 30 fps, ansonsten 60 fps auf meinem inzwischen schon etwas betagtem Rechner (Dual Core @2,4, 8800 GT, 4 GB RAM, Windos XP)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte ist nicht von mir, aber wie ich finde sehr gelungen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juli 2009)

Schööööööne Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juli 2009)

Vorher verkleinern, wenn man sie reinstellt? oder ich empfehle arcor.de kostenlosen e-mail/fotoalbum account. da hat man gleich die auswahl zwischen original und verkleinerter version.


Also poste ich wie gesagt ein paar screens von -mir- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DIe Quallität der screens ist etwas schlechter weil ich sie verkleinert habe^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bloom-Effekt 2 eingeschaltet:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daeva Flashback (Missionsquest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süße Quests:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man soll das "Haustier" eines Bewohners finden, es ist verschwunden.. es stellt sich heraus, dass "Tutti" schon aufgespießt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich Gruppenmissionen ab lv 18, sehr schwer aber die elitemobs aber funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Juli 2009)

Da haste ja coole sequenzen geschossen.
Ich hab das leider meistens versäumt xD.
Im Originalspiel wenn ich sowieso von vorne anfangen muss hol ich das nach. ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juli 2009)

AAAAAHHHH Drückt F12 beim bilder machen..
*F12* !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. Juli 2009)

Puhh noch über zwei Monate. Gut das es wenigstens die Beta Wochenenden gibt, sonst wäre es ganz tragisch.


----------



## zadros (8. Juli 2009)

mal zwei Bilder von meinem Sorc in Altgard.

Aufgenommen auf alles max was nur max geht 1920x1080p ( ja ich zocke am Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenb0b (8. Juli 2009)

Ohne 8 fach AA aber trotzdem hübsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (9. Juli 2009)

ACHTUNG! TIEFFLIEGENDE DRACHEN ÜBER ASMODEA GESICHTET XDDD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: ja , das bin ICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

war das ein grafikbug?^
der kleine zwergen npc is cool^

Könnt ihr eure pics nich kleiner machen, bevor ihr sie uploaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

(mit Irfanview oder so)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> war das ein grafikbug?^
> der kleine zwergen npc is cool^
> 
> Könnt ihr eure pics nich kleiner machen, bevor ihr sie uploaded
> ...



Da sind manche noch zu klein. o.O

1600 ist ok.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Auch mal nen paar Bilder von mir, in diesem von Asmodier überfüllten Thread =P

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe es gehört hier rein, ich habe ein sehr unterhaltsames Video entdeckt auf dem man einige Waffen Modelle betrachten kann.
Unter anderem sind *Karotten-Dolche, Pusteblumen-Stäbe, Petersilie-Kolben und Haifisch-Zweihänder* dabei. Viel Spaß ^^.
*Edit: Ah der Sound ist etwas asyncron, bitte nicht daran stören lassen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g0dWrwsGOw...feature=related

hier mal in bewegten bildern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g0dWrwsGOw...feature=related
> 
> hier mal in bewegten bildern.



Macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Balaneth (22. Juli 2009)

Ich habe etwas recht feines zum Spirit Master gefunden. 

Zu sehen ist das Tempest Elementar der Elyos, welches man auf Stufe 50 bekommt.

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Kombination aus Wind und Wasser Elementar, die sich in einer recht ansehnlichen femininen Gestalt manifestiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Shiva FF7 kenn ich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ka.. daran musste ich nach dem AION bild denken^^


----------



## Balaneth (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Shiva FF7 kenn ich^^
> 
> ka.. daran musste ich nach dem AION bild denken^^



Stimmt, wo du es erwähnst, fühl ich mich auch daran erinnert.

Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund warum sie mir so gefällt. ^^


----------



## Balaneth (22. Juli 2009)

Aus dem Anlass heraus, gute Beispielbilder gefunden zu haben,

möchte im Anschluss meines Vorposts das Tempest-, dem Magma- Elementar (das Asmodier Pendant) optisch gegenüberstellen.


Tempest ----------------------------------------------------------------  Magma ------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während das Asmodier Elementar wirklich leidenschaftlich "heiß" und gefährlich aussieht, strahlt die Elyos Variante einen ruhigen majestetischen Glanz aus.

Würde ich mich auf 50 für eines der beiden entscheiden müssen, würde ich mir vermutlich mehrere Wochen den Kopf zerbrechen müssen.

Die einzige Methode darauf Einfluss zu nehmen, ist bekanntlich schon die Fraktionswahl bei der Charakter Generierung.

Was meint ihr, sind die 4000 DP Elementare gelungen?


----------



## Bjarni (22. Juli 2009)

Haben will sofort !!!!


----------



## Virikas (22. Juli 2009)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sind die 4000 DP Elementare gelungen?


Im Endeffekt halte ich sie für so gelungen dass ich wohl zusätzlich zu meinem Elyos Templer noch einen Asmodier Spiritmaster leveln muss (Freundin wird einen weibl. Elyos Spiritmaster spielen) um in den Genuss beider Elementare zu kommen. ^^'

Ich halte sie für schlichtweg gelungen was das Design und die Zugehörigkeit anbelangt. Beide Elementare passen perfekt zu der dahintersteckenden Rasse.


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2009)

Soa wiedermal Imageloop mit Bildern geflutet.
Am besten gefallen mir die Screenshots von der Hauptstadt der Asmodier: http://slideshow-3.rethelion.imageloop.com/de/index.htm
Werd noch mehr in mein Buffed-Profil laden.


----------



## ravenFlasH (31. Juli 2009)

@RomanGV1

Deine Bilder gefallen mir besonders gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da du dieses We eh wieder an der Beta teilnimmst, kannst du doch sicherlich wieder ein paar nette Impressionen hier reinstellen...?


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2009)

mhm warum werden meine screenies nicht abgespeichret? kann die net finden, aion sagt zwar die werden abgespeichert jedoch unter program files, gut mein vista ist deustch und sagt dazu prgromme, aber meine screenies sind ent da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (1. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm warum werden meine screenies nicht abgespeichret? kann die net finden, aion sagt zwar die werden abgespeichert jedoch unter program files, gut mein vista ist deustch und sagt dazu prgromme, aber meine screenies sind ent da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Programme Files>NC Soft>Aion EU>Screenshots unter der Partition in welcher du Aion installiert hast.


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2009)

das porble ist.d asind nur die ersten 5 vom ersten beta event an dem ich teilgenomemn habe, die vom letzen und von heute werden da nicht gespeichert. habe auch nur c und nichts anderes


----------



## Sithrael (1. August 2009)

na klasse. jetzt kann ich mir den kopf noch mehr darüber zermartern welche rasse und welche char ich spiele. gladi, zauberer und ... das sieht einfach zu geil aus, dann wohl noch einen SM.



was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe ist, was es mit den beiden SM-Pics auf sich hat. also ich raff den zusammenhang nicht. ein SM hat ja alle elementare ... muss man sich dann entscheiden welches man zum schluss als "superelementar" nimmt? 

o.0


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2009)

nicht ganz, sowohl asmos als auch eloys besitzen die 4 grund elementare. auf stufe 50 lernt man dann als elyos tempest zu beschwören und als asmo magma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das blaue ding gehört zu den elyos und das rote zu den asmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (1. August 2009)

Eine Bitte an alle die an der derzeit laufenden Beta teilnehmen
*
STELLT NEUE BILDER REIN*

Ich will mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Roman ein paar Videos währen auch wieder geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sithrael (1. August 2009)

na da sagt mir das rote feuerspuck spielzeug mehr zu.
sieht imposannter aus xDDD


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

mhm weiß ja net :/ fidne das feuerviech sieht aus wie en normaler mob, wenn das viech im pvp auf mich zustürmt würde ich jetzt nicht so einen screcken, bekommen aber wenn so ein viech kommt kommt, dass aussieht wie ein gott (finde ich) , die haltung glanz etc, würde ich schon eher angst bekommen^^ gut dass ich das blaue viech auf meiner seite habe :>


----------



## ravenFlasH (2. August 2009)

Der Feuerelementar erinnert mich irgendwie sehr stark an die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel!


----------



## Sithrael (2. August 2009)

das feuerelementa wird wol auch mehr für den nahkampf sein und das wasserelementar fürn fernkampf.
jetzt müsste man son vieh auch fürs erde und luftelementar rausbringen, würde mehr abwechslung rein bringen ^^


----------



## Renegade123 (2. August 2009)

Meine kleine Elyos weit oben - ein schöner Ausblick. Das glühen ist DP Stufe 3 und in der Option der höchste Bloomeffekt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. August 2009)

Ah das passiert also wenn man das einstellt^^
Habs mal getestet aber keine Änderung gemerkt weswegen ich es wieder ausgeschaltet hab.

Sieht aber echt klasse aus


----------



## Renegade123 (2. August 2009)

Alles Herrschaften des Clans PowerWave:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siLe` (17. August 2009)

mal nen paar von mir:

http://crysis.4thdimension.info/forum/show...mp;postcount=71

das ach so tolle buffed forum unterstützt die screens nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (18. August 2009)

Echt sehr tolle Bilder die ihr da gemacht habt. Wirklich zum Teil ein paar richtige Meisterwerke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

mein pc ist pfui




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Der Hintergrund ist irgendwie blöd getroffen. Ich hoffe meine Asmo machts wieder gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (26. August 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr sehr gut geworden!


----------



## Norjena (26. August 2009)

Fullqoutes mit meheren großen Bildern sollten eher unterlassen werden, sonst wird das alles sehr schnell, sehr unübersichtlich, und braucht lange zum laden.


----------



## AemJaY (3. September 2009)

das erste Bild von Kopernium sieht sehr sehr sher geil aus!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. September 2009)

Für alle die langsam paar schöne Screens haben,... dann her damit^^

Auflösung: 1900 x 1200
AA: 4fach
Bloom: Typ 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/
(Bilder-hochladen.net - Kostenlos Bilder und Fotos hochladen)


----------



## mejin (7. September 2009)

http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/8717/aion0006o.jpg


----------

